# Code 95 - Airbag Light



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone aware of a recall for Code 95 related to an airbag fault ?
Apparently, some dealers in other countries are changing the wiring loom under the seat causing this fault due to faulty connections but here in Australia, the dealers advise they have no such recall.
If you have a recall number, can you please share so I can question the Australian dealerships ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The only airbag faults i'm aware of in the US is due to faulty airbags - no codes, but they've been determined to have been improperly manufactured.


----------

